# NSW: 15/12 - caught by fisheries at Kurnell



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

It wasn't my day from the beginning. I forgot put RAM card on action cam, so no action video from Swann. My plan was fishing at Kurnell looking for king tide Kingfish.

The fish didn't turn up. I spent whole morning from 7AM to 12PM only received donut. I threw everything in water such as squid, Gulp, squidgy & hard body lure. It was absolutely no big bite. Whatever trolling deep in water were beaten off by little fish except hard body. I even found teeth marks on it. At the end I gave up.
I couldn't go home empty handed, so I better switching my heavy gear to lighter one. I choose the most reliable bait "prawn" & #2 3gm round jig instead. At the end I caught 4 Silver Trevallies.

This was also the first time I was inspected by NSW Fisheries. She was accompanied by water police on inflatable boat. Basically, she checked every boats on water. I was thinking it would be a bit danger for them to approach my wobble kayak. I was wrong. There was no exemption. The water police came gently and keep a meter away. They are very nice officers, and then the lady fisheries officer asked me to open the esky for her inspection. It was before 12PM. I only got donut to show. I wish to inform all AKFF members. Please do the right things. No body know who will be next!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the warning Darwin. We all try to comply, but some could get caught when the rules change.

Check now:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=58564

trev


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

I couldn't agree more mate. I'm sure we all to the right thing, I was fishing for whiting in the maroochy river on the weekend and was aproached by a fisheries officer on a jetski just last week. He was cool just keeping an eye mainly on the large ammount of boat traffic and day trippers.


----------



## Yolo (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the report Darwin, I don't mind being checked every now and again, keeps everyone on their toes, and protects our fisheries for the future.
It's all about "How it's done".

Have a Merry Xmas.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

salticrak said:


> I agree with idea of protecting our fish stocks and nabbing those bastards who catch undersized fish in their scores for whatever reason. But man that a bloke cannot go fishing in a kayak and not be left alone by bloody officialdom, this shits me no end.
> Just more and more regulation to go with the ever increasing fines and compliance's.


You can't be serious - surely we should be checked just the same as those fishing from stinkboats and quite frankly there are not enough fines handed out for undersized fish or exceeding bag limits.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

I have been checked several times and don't have a problem. If you are fishing the fisheries guys have every right to check you in my opinion. Should be more of it, with the amount of undersize fish I see some yakers taking of late.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

salticrak said:


> You misunderstand me completely,as I have stated before if you do the wrong thing then you must kop it.But when I am out on the water on my yak the last bloody thing I want is the old Bill turning up.


If you don't think fisheries should check Kayak fishermen while on the water, then how can they police it?
We aren't limited to launching at boat ramps, so they can't lay in wait for us there.

Jeff


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Interesting you say "caught by fisheries" Darwin.
"Checked" would be more like it.
Don't have a problem with them doing their job, would be happy to see 'em every time I went fishing. Most of them I've met have been keen fisho's, and I don't mind a chat with like-minded people.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Jeffen said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > You misunderstand me completely,as I have stated before if you do the wrong thing then you must kop it.But when I am out on the water on my yak the last bloody thing I want is the old Bill turning up.
> ...


Jeff and Ben
If you read Salti's posts, it is not that he condones illegal fishing. On the contrary, he like all of us, are dead against it. Paully is simply saying he goes out on the kayak for peace and serenity, and just does not welcome the 'intrusion'. In the background is a cynicism/distrust of officialdom, because he is frustated after years of waiting for citizenship.

trev


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Darwin thanks for sharing. Were you around the moored boats near the Wharf?

Ive been out on the Bay a few times in the past few weeks, all I get is Tailor (but some bigger versions). I plan on a good old Flatty drift soon after seeing some kids spear a 75cm Flatty 50m from the beach.


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

spork said:


> Interesting you say "caught by fisheries" Darwin.
> "Checked" would be more like it.
> Don't have a problem with them doing their job, would be happy to see 'em every time I went fishing. Most of them I've met have been keen fisho's, and I don't mind a chat with like-minded people.


Thank you for your comments. I do have problem with my laughable Chinglish. It is true, my report tile may be a bit exaggerated. Perhaps it likes tabloid paper. I am sorry if I have confused you. Actually, it is my whole intention to draw people's attention. I wish to remind fellow fisherman. There are rules & regulations to protect our fish stock & marine environment. The law & order are also carried out by our professional officers especially during holiday season. If you have been following my fishing reports, you will find that I am doing the right things at all time (To the best of my knowledge). Sometime I may be wrong when I am not aware regulation has been changed. Anyway, I am so glad to see some healthy debates here. I am sure no one wants to pay fines! The best solution is doing the right things. We are all love fishing & wish our kids can enjoy it too. That totally relies on every one of us to preserve our marine environment for the next generation and the next generation of fish as well!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Title did have me worried Darwin 
Nice trevally, I love catching those


----------



## fishmica (Sep 15, 2008)

salticrak said:


> You misunderstand me completely,as I have stated before if you do the wrong thing then you must kop it.But when I am out on the water on my yak the last bloody thing I want is the old Bill turning up.


I was checked once on a NSW south coast estuary and ended up having a great chat with the officer. I was 2 days into a weeks trip and wasn't having much joy - he told me to go to another part of the system that was fishing well, and I ended up having a few of the best days estuary fishing I've ever had. I'll take that kind of intrusion any day!


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey Darwin, sorry I misunderstood your intent.
Your English is WAAAAY better than my Chinese.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Jeffen said:
> 
> 
> > salticrak said:
> ...


So we should just be an honor/honest system with no policing - that is what is being implied if you agree witht hr limits but don't agree with getting checked. IMO that's a pretty stupid attitude as policing is ESSENTIAL even if it does put you out by disturbing your serenity.


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

It is true. Why would we need policing if all of us are honest? Why should I suspect that someone on the other end of phone is not the Queen & Prince Charles? Sometimes trust can turn into tragedy. I felt so sad when I heard the radio prank call ran horribly wrong. The next thing I did was to discuss it with my teenage kids. I shared my opinions with them. I emphasised that trusting people is not a crime. We are in Australia, a well-educated country. We should all be able to trust each other. This is how the society should operate. However, some people will cross the line, so you should also be well prepared. 
I have seen quite a few fishermen who didn't release undersize Kingfish at Kurnell. I could only shake my head and wish the Fisheries officer was present. Perhaps you can only deal with those hardcore repeated offenders through heavy fines. Therefore, it further strengthens my view that we should not shift our focus away from our backyard. If every one of us educate our own kids to do the right things, twenty years later they will be the ones on the water doing the right things. Hopefully, the hardcore offenders will be retired by then or gone broke!


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

I was on the adventure island watching the fisheries inspector doing their job and was about 200m away from Darwin when he got checked as did all the recreational boats in the area, they didnt check me, probably because of they knew i caught zip.

I was expecting to get checked and was compliant with fishing licence in hand and wearing a life jacket.

The big Question is - where are all the fish in the bay, its slow fishing and frigging hard work.

Hi Darwin.

See you on the water soon.

Brian


----------

